# Binton appreciation



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I would like to say a big thank-you to everyone I met & saw today at Binton. You made me feel very welcome and treated me just like any other member with a M/home which I unfortunately haven't, and after today, I'm even more jealous. I apologize to the folk I met & didn't recognize, but a most of you look nothing like your avatar's.LOL A special thank-you to Sharon & Keith, especially Sharon for the drinks you provided, and that delicious meal. Once again, thanks everybody, and hope to meet you all again.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well, what can I say about the Binton Rally. If you can imagine over 100 of the kindest, most generous, most considerate, most humourous people found on this planet in one field then that sums it up for me. Reflecting on the days events driving home Saturday evening, I was quite moved by an experience I shall never forget. Thank you so much to everyone that made this experience possible.

I can never remember names and I do hope there were not many members who I missed talking to as I had not a clue who people were knowing them only by their Avatar names.

On the practical side, i.e not the emotional side, Lord and M'LadyJ did their job as Rally Organisors to a level well above the call of duty so a big thank you to them and a big thank you to the Mods who paid for all the presents and prizes for the competitions and other things. A most generous gesture and much appreciated.

This morning I am feeling as lucky as Madonnas imported baby to be a part of the MHF experience. And this of course, I have to thank Nukeadmin for the website that gives me hours of pleasure, information and so much more but all not as important as feeling part of this unique extended family.

Thank you so much everybody. Pics will follow if they have come out and a bit of info about the rally so others who are toying with going to a rally for the first time can get their motorhomes ready for the next one.

BINTON RALLY QUIZ FOR THOSE THAT COULD NOT MAKE THE DAY

p.m for answers should you get stuck.


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

Well we are enjoying our first rally here at binton, the weather has been a lot kinder than forecast ( no RAIN ) , and now the sun is shining. Nice company, nice beer, and enjoyable fancy dress - a lot of effort was made, ( not by me tho ) . Fiendish quiz - scored 4 and that included some sharing of answers. What a nice friendly and helpful crowd .


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm glad everyone had such a good time and the weather held out, my only regret was not being able to attend myself, ah well always next years


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Binton*

Hi

This is the one we really wanted to attend but could not do so.

Really hope all enjoyed it and the weather was kind.

Rapide561


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi to the Binton Brigade;

Hope you're all having/had a great time. Really fancied this but work got in the way as usual. We're off for our 'weekend' this afternoon for a few days in the wolds so we'll probably get the rain you didn't :roll:

You all have a safe journey home and make sure you put loads of piccies up so I know exactly what we've missed when I get back  

pete.

ps - can't wait for pussers report


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

What can I say!
Greeted by the ever working John. Guided by LadyJ.
Watered & feed by Kands (Well Sharon really!).
Invited into so many Mhs, drunk more coffee than a bladder can cope with and survived the day with Crazylady.
Never seen so many vans at a meet before. A truly well organised event that it was a pleasure to attend.
But above all ... met the famous Pusser & his long suffering spouse! Puss, my mate, you made the brown dirt cowboy a happy man!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> What can I say!
> Greeted by the ever working John. Guided by LadyJ.
> Watered & feed by Kands (Well Sharon really!).
> Invited into so many Mhs, drunk more coffee than a bladder can cope with and survived the day with Crazylady.
> ...


It was great seeing you Drums and Crazy Lady and I have the briefest of videos of you because I pressed the wrong button.  I will stick this up shortly after I have converted it to Islam or whatever its called.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks to the "Lady J's" for all the work, to the "Sallytraffic's" for the doggy bags, to "The Sundials" for the matches and the good neighbour hospitality.

Due to a certain indisposition I bailed out of Saturday night at an early stage so it seems that having bailed out of Malvern I am again destined not to put faces to a number of names I know were there somewhere. Another day.

Thanks to all those I did meet for their universal good humour and kindness.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, we're back, having got an early start this morning. Sorry if the Peugeot rattle woke anyone up :roll: 

We had a great time at Binton, and it was fantastic to put real faces to so many names. Apologies for not saying goodbye to everyone, especially our neighbours, Chapter and Sallytraffic. We hope to meet you again soon.

Thanks to Jacquie again for top organisation, and for the work John and Ken & Jenny did. Thanks also to the infamous Pusser for struggling to get there on Saturday, and for setting the quiz. And Frank - you owe us 2/5 of a bottle of wine :wink: 

As people have said, it was a great rally, and everyone was so chatty and friendly - what makes MHF unique is the vibrant mix of people and vans, which I suspect you wouldn't get anywhere else.

Finally, thanks to Dave (Nuke) for oganising and subsidising the thing in the first place. It was a great idea, and everyone (I think) had a spelndid time. Glad the new arrival to the MHF family is here, safe and sound  

Sunday dinner time now. All the tanks which were full are now empty, ditto cupboards and fridge, and the van is safely parked in the garden again. I suppose I should wash the thing, but maybe that could wait until tomorrow. Or the next day. Maybe next weekend ...?

Thanks, everyone.

Gerald and Annie

P.S. Bad photos to follow - tried to get a view of the assembled vans and field for those not able to attend. Hopefully, they'll give some idea.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

This weekend has to rank as one of the best we have been on this year. After a worrying time leading upto the weekend about the weather it turned out just great. As we left this afternoon it was hard to pull ourselves away due to the beautiful sunshine.

Had a great game of golf at Binton Grange Saturday morning, thanks Frank and Dave for your company. Thanks also to the course greenkeeper who kindly offered to drive us back to the motorhomes after he learnt the taxi driver had fleeced us for £15 to get there ( it was only three miles away) 

Also had three lovely evenings in the social club and enjoyed the company of many. 

LadyJ Jacquie and John and Gaspode Ken and Clianthus Jen did a fantastic job organising it and their merry helpers, Richard and Mary, Dave and Mandy and all the other rally/meets assistants did a super job at getting everyone in safely and out safely at the end. 

I was amazed when after the event the field almost looked as though we had not been there, what with the rain beforehand I expected the field to look all churned up. I think only three/four people got stuck all weekend.

Thanks everyone for the good company. Look forward to meeting up again

stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've stuck my pix up in the rally bit but I'm sorry the flash ones are crap. God knows what I am doing wrong. I haven't had a good flash since the Belgium Motorhome experience.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

That was some party you recorded there, Pusser! 8)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We're home!

Thanks everyone for a super duper weekend. Big thanks to Nuke and my comrades in the Rally Staff section for making it possible. Also thanks to everyone who helped me when I got stuck (twice  ), although I knew if anyone could get stuck it would be me!

I've come home with a bit of a crisis... the batteries went into the red on the level meter and the fridge stopped working on 12v. Made it home and found a blown fuse. No wonder the leisure battery had hardly anything in it after the trip to Binton Friday! Bet I blew the fuse Thurs night when I had my little 12v "accident".

See you all again real soon I hope!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Binton*

Well! what a rally!!
Terrific.
Well done and thank you to Jacquie, John, Ken and Jen.
You are the tops.
You even managed to control the weather......

The fancy dress was excellent and I think the kids (big ones included) enjoyed their goody bags
Lovely to meet everyone and to Pusser you were just as I had imagined....

Jim you might eventually grow into your new knickers or set a new trend.

Once again a big big thank you to everyone......................

Angie..........................


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We had a great time and our thanks to all the organisers who did a terrific job. Thanks to Shona and Stew for the meal and hospitality, to Annie for suggesting more right answers than wrong ones (perhaps  ), to Dave and Alison for showing us the van we probably should have bought and to Bruce and Marion for showing us their palace aka bungalow on wheels. Nice to meet up again with B&M after some 11 years.

Main thanks though are due to everyone who turned up determined to have a good time in spite of the weather forecasts.

Doreen and Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> That was some party you recorded there, Pusser! 8)


There is a bit more there now including my cockup when I pressed the wrong button so you have approx 2 seconds of fame.  Sitll, that's enough to be getting on with. Meteoric rises can be traumatic.

It says in the bumph on here that mpeg4 is OK but it don't work for me so I have converted them to Ahem, something else. Can't remember already.

Great pity you and Crazy L could not stay for the night stuff. You would have loved it.


----------



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well were home and tired as always after being away, but we had a lovely time plenty of good company and new friends was had. The kids loved it and Matthew (the spider) even gave me some of his choccies for making his spider costume for him!!! yum yum. Look forward to the next rally


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Thankyou*

Arrived safely home from an absolutely fantastic w/e, Mandy Kirsty and I thoroughly enjoyed ourselves, it's always a pleasure to see familiar faces, and to meet new friends too! 

M&D


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for a great rally. Thanks for making us feel welcome. Sorry we left the party early but we know when our Farhan has had enough and you really don't want to hear him when he decides to complain. 
It was great to meet some of the faces behind the names. Problem is after saturday night i'm not sure who was who again. I'm hopeless at names.
Hope to see you all again soon. 
Kath, Keith and Farhan.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

We've just got home. 
We would like to thank everyone who was involved in making it a great weekend. 
We had a fantastic time, and were amazed that so many people took the trouble to wear fancy dress (we were worried that we would be the only ones).
Look forward to seeing you all in the future.

Steve & Catherine

P.S. Snelly, Steve took your advice and we stopped at Cribbs Causeway to buy a TomTom 710.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

CatherineandSteve said:


> P.S. Snelly, Steve took your advice and we stopped at Cribbs Causeway to buy a TomTom 710.


After taking my advice, I hope you get on with it ok... !! 8O :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Afternote

Special thanks also due to Stew who gave us a bit more training on photoshop whilst at Binton. So we have produced this low res cropped and blended panorama to show we paid some attention.

Frank


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Binton!!                
PS I Liked it, I liked it a lot, more than the 15 smilies allowed per post
Geo


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Glad you all had a good time - we will get to a rally sometime!!!

Kevin & Jo


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Geo said:


> Binton!!
> PS I Liked it, I liked it a lot, more than the 15 smilies allowed per post
> Geo


AAhhhhhhhhhh...but did you remember to put the dish down this time??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > Binton!!
> ...


I did! :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

What a fantastic Rally, even with the problems we had, we still thoroughly enjoyed the weekend.
A special thank's to all the organizers, mods, marshalls and everyone that attended and gave us memories that we will cherish. 
I would like to thank you all that tried to solve the problem we had,  far too many to name, but I hope I did not fail to thank anyone personally, apologies if I did. 
Thank you all once again.

Steve & Jan

ps
I will add some snaps


----------



## EddietheEagle (Oct 2, 2005)

Back in darkest Scotland now. Thanks to all who organized all the arrangements. 

My apologies to Pusser for getting him mixed up with somebody called Gloria! It was all AnneJ's fault she fed me wrong information. 

Anyway thanks to all. Great Rally. 

Eddie

P.S JimM's pants up the flagpole were a classic. Motorhomersimpson was questioned in the early hours about the circumstances but denies all knowledge.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We had a lovely time again,thanks to everyone who helped to organise such a fantastic weekend.

Thanks Jim for letting me use your washing line for my smalls,ours broke!!

Sadly I did not get to talk to Mr and Mrs Pusser,  I was devastated as I follow all his posts,maybe next time.

Looking forward to our next meet at Canterbury.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice to see you all enjoyed yourselves.

Pity we couldn't make it but we had to be elsewhere - only 25 miles from Binton but too far in the circumstances.

Graham


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, we're back now (after the usual traffic problems on the A34) the essentials unloaded and a quick meal taken. We're ABSOLUTELY KNACKERED  but can honestly say that we thoroughly enjoyed every minute of the weekend - thank's again Nuke for making it all possible. It's great reading this thread and hearing that everyone involved enjoyed it just as much as we did, despite all the worry and hard graft. It's funny, every time we get back from one of the MHF rallies or meets we think it's the best one yet, how can they keep getting better and better? To any of you that haven't been to one yet, you really don't realise what you're missing. 8) 

We got to Binton late on Thursday - and straight away got stuck in the soft ground at the bottom of the field in pitch darkness. Fortunately with the help of Jacquie & John we managed to extricate ourselves - but you can imagine how apprehensive it made Jacquie who was already a very worried woman due to the recent heavy rain. Anyway, she put on a brave face and with the weather on our side managed to turn a possible disaster into a huge success.

It was great to meet Pusser at last - and his lovely wife Heather. He's a great guy, just as we all imagine him - but don't believe all you hear about "the missus". He's a lucky man to have someone as kind, understanding and tolerant as Heather to keep him on the straight and narrow. I'm sure that by the end of the party she was sick of people offering their condolences for what she has to put up with. :wink: 

Finally, just a word of thanks to everyone who helped out or offered their help. I won't mention any names as the list would be too long and I'd be sure to miss someone out - you all know who you are.

Roll-on the next MHF rally - we can't wait. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Great Panoramic Frank, spot on

stew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

a BIG THANKS to all at the rally cherry and i had a great time it was a pleasure and an honor to meet you all 
ps thanks iriishmike for the beers


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

We had a lovely weekend, meet some old friends and made new friends, thanks to everyone who helped to organise such a fantastic weekend, thank's again Nuke for making it all possible, it's a must for next year.


Roy and Helen.


ps. Jim great new 'Scotland' flag.    I'll post pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Our thanks also*

 Thanks to LadyJ for all her hard work and the perfect directions to Binton. Had a wonderful weekend, met old friends and made new ones. Glad to be able to make use of our new tow rope and help a fellow member out of the sludge! Now it is christened we hope we will not have to make use of it ourselves...  Although regretably unable to join in the evening fun - sorely tempted though, we thoroughly enjoyed the whole weekend - thanks to Nuke for the invitation. We look forward to Canterbury.

Sundial
Terry & Jean


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Got back home at 6.30pm but I didn't have the privilege of posting at 7.35pm, as I had to make dinner :lol: 

I would like to thank Jackie and John, Ken and Jen and all the others who worked so hard to make the rally the success it was. Also thanks to Nuke for making it all possible in the first place. 

It was lovely to meet so many people who have, until now, been no more than names on forum. I feel so privileged to have met Pusser, but more so his wonderful wife, Heather. I have admired "Mrs Pusser" for quite some time now and I am sure some of you know why :lol: 

Pusser, I'm sorry about the "gaff" about "Gloria" but I, personally, think you where treated unfairly :lol: 

I had a slight problem as we left the rally field, in that my jaw became slightly "dislocated". I could feel it "clicking" out of position as we drove down the lane towards the main road. However, my other half, Eddie, made sure that it got plenty of rest by playing his music at full blast all the way home. He's so considerate. This isn't anything unusual and tends to happen within 15 mins drive from a Motorhome show or Rally and indeed when we have weekend guests. 

We went into the village in the Borders where Eddie's family comes from but the night was "fair drawing in" so Eddie thought it wasn't a good idea for me to go creeping around the cemetery with my Poundland Torch Lighter. I did hear him mutter the word "reputation" and although I didn't quite pick up the sentence, I knew exactly what he meant :roll: He can be so considerate at times :lol: 

Note to MHS 
Rob, I don't think I will be able to do the Olympic thingy, if my jaw is going to keep "dislocating", I don't see me lasting much past the 48hrs mark and that will certainly knock me off the top step  

Note to JimM 
Many thanks for the offer to buy your "smalls". I will keep you in mind if I ever decide to go "under canvas" for a week or two. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Thanks for all showing up and for all the fun we had at this biggest yet MHF's rally. I must admit when we arrived on site on Thursday and saw all the water on the field my first thoughts were o s**t shall we cancel this before its started :roll: There were already 4 members camping out on the CL which was to be me RV parking spot but they very kindly hopped off onto the grass early Friday morning after raiding the bonfire that was on the field for next week, and as luck would have it there was plenty of very nice big bits of wood and palets. As members arrived we instructed them to help themselves to wood and park vans on it and wey hey it worked :lol: 54 vans turned up and we got them all on some how and amazingly enough we got them all off as well, with only about 3 having to have a bit of a push and shove and tug :lol: 

It was a complete rally/meets/mods/members team effort we all pulled together if you will excuse the pun :lol: Thanks all well done.

Pusser Thank you for the Quiz and for braving it all as your first rally and please thank Heather for coming with you to keep you under control,I'm lucky i've still got me feet intact as Puss dear goes backwards instead of forwards when told to advance :roll: :lol: 

Look foward to doing it all again soon.

Jacquie & John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to nuke and all the rally/meet/mod staff at Binton for their generosity of wallet, effort and thoughtfulness kinds, in making this a very enjoyable weekend. 

The weather was better than feared, those few who got stuck received an army of instant support to get them on their way without any delay, and it was great meeting both old and new MHF friends. It was a record MHF turnout, easily exceeding the previous Peterborough show maximum.

And to cap it all, having made the decision to come home via a prettier but slower route in the sunshine, I am pleased Ken vindicated our choice by confirming the A34 congestion we strove to avoid 

Photos posted.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Currently uploading loads of photos, mostly taken by Dave 656. He asked me to upload as he is away for a few days. Thanks Dave for some super pics, here is a pic of Dave in action taking a beautiful portrait of our Rally Supremo

stew

ps Jacquie, I have found the pic of you under the apple tree but I will pm that one to you LOL


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Our thanks go to Nuke for the idea, LadyJ and John as well as Gaspode and Clianthus (Ken & Jen) and all the rest of the team for all the hard work making this rally such a huge success.
I wonder if our resident Vicar had a word with his Boss to sort out some amiable weather for us, weren't we lucky???
Bruce and Marion, it was great to finally meet up with you and see the Hurricane in the flesh after all your trials and tribulations :lol: 
We met so many really nice people, some again and some for the first time (but I am sure not the last :lol: ) It is gatherings like this one that make membership of MHF so interesting, it proves that we are not just sat behind our screens typing away, but that we actually get out in our motorhomes. It is also fabulous to see every type and size and shape of motorhome from the panel van conversions (which constantly amaze me...) up to the big rigs, we all just get together and enjoy ourselves.
Pusser, what can I say??? Even the Andrew tried to keep us apart, fearing for the welfare of all, but MHF brought us together at long last. It was just fantastic to meet an old shipmate and you fitted my imagination of you to a tee mate..... Great to see you and the long suffering Heather, make a note in your diary to come to other rallies and meets.....
Thanks to Linda (LC1962) and James for delivering my parts to site you really are wonderful people. My thanks also go to Geo (with assistance from from Shane) for fitting my new throttle pedal and James for zeroing out my error codes. I need to make some adjustment to the new pedal as we could only do a maximum of 50MPH coming home and it reminded me of driving the old Hymer instead of having 200 Detroit horses available to me :roll: :roll: 
Well to everyone that missed this rally, I am sad to say that you missed a good one, but you can join in on any of the other gatherings that pop up from time to time in the future.... Personally I can't wait for the next one :lol: :lol: 
Quick message to Nuke, can we make these quarterly? (or even monthly??? :lol: ) Don't worry Jacquie I am only joking :lol: :lol: :lol: 
See you all next time out.

BIG THANKS AGAIN

Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

_"Jacquie, I have found the pic of you under the apple tree but I will pm that one to you LOL "_

Thats favourism! We demand a recount!

PS. Thats a cracking picture!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Just two words to say

*Brill
&
Thanks*

:wink:

Frank, Katie, Nicola & Samantha


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well most of what I wanted to say has already been said, due of course to Gaspode hogging the computer :roll: 

The Gods were obviously smiling on us this weekend by giving us 3 dry days and the unlit bonfire with enough planks of wood for us all to have a bit of "hard-standing".

There are so many people I need to thank for making my 1st MHF rally as Rally Secretary such a great experience, I'll have to do it in list form:-

1. Nuke for having the idea and of course paying for it!

2. Everyone who helped Jacquie and myself throughout the weekend, far
too many to mention them all individually.

3. All the folks who made such a fantastic effort with fancy dress, adults,
kids and motorhomes!!

4. Pusser for his impossible quiz (Hope you enjoy your small thank you
gift)

5. The Moderators for their generous contributions, which enabled us to
provide the prizes and Goody Bags.

6. Last but not least everyone else who risked coming despite the 
predicted bad weather and ground conditions, making this the biggest
MHF rally so far.

Well thanks again to everyone for coming and look forward to meeting you all again (Dare I say next year!!) :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

We would also like to say a big thank you to Jacquie & John, Jen &Ken who worked tirelessly throughout the weekend to make it a fantastic time for us all, where you lot got the energy from I dunno 8O 

I would also like to thank DABurliegh for stepping up and assisting with the quiz, thanks Dave, all the moderating staff that were present and helped in any way we could.

Thanks to pusser for making the journey even though his wife was poorly (or was she poorly after travelling with you :lol:, I’m not sure) many thanks.

There were so many helping hands, too many to mention them all.

So many smiling happy faces everywhere I went  

Concerning JimM’s pants….well flag , my wife and I were returning late Saturday night and met Jim going around looking for his Scottish flag (some jokers had changed the flag for 3 pairs of knickers) but at the time I was having trouble understanding him…the Scottish talk too fast for me :lol: 

We left him then carried on towards our van only for him to jump out on us again  (I think he was convinced we had something to with it, wish I had now, so funny) anyway, we managed to convince him in the end.

As for you AnneJ, surely you can’t be serious …Scotland expects you to “Talk for Scotland” at the next Olympics.

Thanks again everyone for making it a fantastic rally  

Rob &Deb  …ps…sorry Linda missed you again


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Thanks and well done to all who helped to make this weekend possible, we didn't want to leave. In fact we were the last ones off the field!! We did as much as we could in the time we had, the Market and Stratford on Saturday, followed by the fancy dress in the evening. First time for me in make up, most said it was a big improvement!! Today we did the car boot, with the added attraction of a drag race meet being held on the same airfield. Then, after lunch, we had to pack up and head for home. Another brilliant weekend with this group, another piece of our countryside explored, we are now looking forward to the next one we can attend.
Thanks again,
Colin, Sara and Jordanne.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, we only managed a few hours (Kids were starting to play up :roll: ) But what a super Rally....all credit to Nuke, Lady J, Clianthus (and Gaspode of course) et all.......

It was great to put new names to faces....Kands & Pepe (mates of old...you are very welcome, our pleasure)...Sharon, thanks so much for the wonderful mulled wine ....Verrrry warming :wink: ......Kijana (Bruce & Marion) - great to meet you and soooooo pleased your ordeal is over at last :wink: Drummer & Crazylady...great to meet you both - seen you on the site for so long now...Frank, you aint that little....everyone else is just too big :lol: (although Babs...you could have taken a pic of my better side :lol: :lol: ).
Geo & Snelly....no excuses for leaving the sat dish up now eh?? 
:wink: :wink: :lol: 
Steve & Jan...good to see you again...sorry we couldn't help with the mirror - hope you get it sorted :wink: ..
Pusser...what can I say??....saw you come in, peeked round the corner a couple of times but couldn't see over the crowds then we had to go....so sorry I didn't get to say "Hi" in the flesh  
MHS Rob...What's your excuse this time?? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great to see so many had such a great time!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Pusser said:


> p.m for answers should you get stuck.


Lets have em all then. I looked at the sheet and got an immediate headache, having to depart in a hurry deffo saved my face.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Your Hymer looked beautiful mate... Sorry I didn't make it that far down the field to drop in on you and have a good look, but it was good to see you again....
Take care and maybe catch up with you soon

Also sorry we missed Terry and Jean (sundial) till the last moment, but remember it is a Chysler metallic colour :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Binton*

Thanks for that Keith! We will have to check with you how to remove the grill for respraying - once we can find the right colour. We also wanted to ask about the access to the "strap" which holds the front wing onto the chassis - but I will mention that another time :? !! Good to see you again.

J&T - Sundial


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Adding my twopennorth!

Many thanks to Jacquie, John and the team for siting, and keeping us all in order!!!

Also many thanks to all that helped us out of the mire when the rear wheel of our 'van buried itself into the roadway while I was reversing off the field.
Thanks for the tow Sundial!!! we would have had a long dirty job getting out without it. I hope your nice new rope wasn't too dirty afterwards - and that you don't need it yourself in the future!

Anyway, a good weekend was had by all it seems, and the weather was kind as well!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jean and Terry
As you know ours was a Mercedes base so the fitting may be a bit different to yours....
The bonnet which opens up had locks at the top and was pushed into the grille part with two posts into grommets. The grille part is then secured to the sides with two screws either side, you will need treble jointed elbows and wrists to get at these :lol: , remove these and the grille will come out.
The side parts around the lights are secured with screws, some are visible and some are under the indicators, so you will have to remove the indicators first. The rearmost edge of the light surrounds was screwed under the roof to bumper front trim so this had to be removed to allow access to those screws as well.
If you look closely at the pics of the Hymer front with the bits off, you will see where some of the screws were and the rest is a case of carefully easing the parts out and finding the rest I am afraid.....
Ref the struts at the front, again yours may be different being a Fiat but when you start give me a shout and I will try to remember how it was, didn't take any pics of them, sorry. If you PM me with your phone no. when you start this I will call you and chat to Terry about it if that helps :lol: 

Keith


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Home at last from Binton, and Barbara and me would like to say a big thank you to Jacquie, John, Ken and Jen, and all the Marshalls, Mods and of course Dr. Shane who's services thankfully were not required, for a great weekend.

It was nice to put faces to names and all so friendly, but the one person I did want too meet was the infamous Pusser and my expectations proved correct, he deserves his reputation, well done on the quiz questions from him and Google. Also thanks for the laughs from the "cackle twins" Jan and Mandy.

A big thank you to Dave for the lend of his genny and too Geo for the petrol, (I must remember not to accidentally switch my fridge to 12v when not on mains) you saved my bacon with She who MUST be obeyed.

Hope all goes well for you Steve & Jan with you know what, at you know where :wink: 

Finally, congratulations to Dave and Julie, and Happy Birthday too baby
Isabella.

Once again a big thank you to everyone.


Barbara and Bob


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Keith, I have printed off your instructions! I think this will be a fair weather job don't you!! Thanks, we will be in touch when we decide to tackle the grill.

RobMD - glad to be of help! It has happened to us so we know how you were feeling. The rope is in pristine condition and we hope it will stay in the packet from now on. Good to see you arrived home safely. 

J&T - Sundial


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

My most sincere thanks also to everyone.

It was a great weekend, the weather was far better than expected, everything was just fab.

Lovely to meet more motorhomers, I look forward to next time :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone who made the Binton weekend a successful one, shame the sun came out as we were all leaving :roll: would have been nice to have seen it make an appearance on Saturday.

Only adverse comment I would make is that............... being a newcomer to the doggie brigade I found it a little disappointing that some of *our* members couldn't clean up their dogs mess around the fields perimeter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

_"Only adverse comment I would make is that............... being a newcomer to the doggie brigade I found it a little disappointing that some of our members couldn't clean up their dogs mess around the fields perimeter Sad_

Hi Ian

I certainly didn't see anyone leaving doggie mess around and no-one pointed any incidents out during the rally, most members seem to be scrupulous about collection and removal.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Well it wasn't me. Rosie is a lady, she doesn't go to the toilet and she doesn't f**t :lol:

You will be pleased to hear that my dislocated jaw is now firmly back in place and Eddie has turned up the volume on the TV to hear Coronation Street :roll:

Rob, I think I may well let you off calling me Shirley, just this once you understand :lol: :lol: :lol:

JimM, I see you have finally given in :lol: Did you manage to sell your "smalls" Here's something, just for you mind http://www.nigelgatherer.com/tunes/songs/song1/codlo.txt 
sorry, I can't find a recording so you'll have to made do with the songsheet :lol:

Anne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well we certainly spotted 1 offender and also found some more poo on the ground quite a way from the edge. BTW did anyone else find the dog pooh bin? They were green in Binton and the nearest was on the main road 50m from the site entrance. 

Regards Frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> Rob, I think I may well let you off calling me Shirley, just this once you understand :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne


Just this once Anne 

MHS...Rob


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who organized and worked to make Binton such a memorable weekend. This being our first rally – and indeed first time out with the Beast – we set off with some trepidation, but we’re so glad we did.

Everyone was so friendly and helpful, and it was excellent being able to meet the people behind the familiar web names.

Special thanks to Linda and James, for their ongoing help & support with spares (and James’ magic diagnostic box), and to Damondunc for his unstinting advice and assistance with all things RV. It’s reassuring to know you guys are there in times of need.

It was fun to meet up with fellow RVers kands and Pepe. Many thanks to Keith & Sharon for their knowledge and nosh: where else can you get handed a freshly made sausage sarnie and discuss black water management? 

Biggest surprise of the rally was to recognize Sallytraffic as colleagues from another life many years ago. Who needs Cowes now, Frank & Doreen?

Met too many people to list, but a big thankyou to you all, and we hope to meet up with you again – maybe in a remote and exotic Aire in some distant sunny clime?

Finally to bsb200. My dog crapped in the perimeter jungle & I left it there. Doubt anyone will camp in that far corner before the poo returns to nature, but maybe life on a smallholding has removed my horror of faeces. Had a doggybag to pick it up if it had been on the grass near campers.

Now back after a very comfortable wildcamp on Sunday night. Can’t wait to get out in the beast again. Next rally the one in Spain?

Best wishes to all, and thanks once again.

Bruce & Marion


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Finally back home after diversion to Thame on Sunday & Oxford today (family ). Excellent weekend, many thanks from Viv & me to all - Jacquie & John, Ken & Jen especially. It was nice to put some aces to names & hope to be able to meet more of you at later events.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just one great weekend felt guilty that we had such a great time and all for £2.50 
This was our first ever rally and we made many new friends and had such a good laugh. The fancy dress was brill, so much work went into making those costumes. Oh and was that some big baggy ladies knickers I saw on one of the flag poles? _(Hope who ever owned them got them back, can get a bit cold this time of year!)_

Our special thanks to all the organizers/marshalls for all their time & effort

*Thank You all*

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

We must be the last ones home, we got back tonight after having a night at Newark care of Brownhills, spent the day sorting motorhome deals, got back shattered and myself not too good, had to have doctor round, took to some rest before daring to venture online.

What a wonderful weekend, another well organised event, our fourth so far and we look forward to the next.

Thanks to John and Jaquie for organising and Ken and Jen for their hard work, and to Nuke for the idea and the subsidised weekend.

Thanks to the brave people who helped us get our running boards from the bonfire and returned them, both Chris and I appreciated everyones help.

It was good to meet up with old faces and the young ones of course!!  and it was good to meet new people and put some faces to names.

After out trip to Brownhills we might end up with a new motorhome for our next rally in December depending on a few minor items to sort out, or it could be next March for a new model.

Look forward to meeting up again real soon.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have just got back home - such a good weekend we didn't want to end it so we went on to Oxford C&CC site but home now  - When is the next one ??? :lol: 
Big thank you to all those who organised the weekend - we appreciate it.
If we go back to Binton for the next rally - will the wooden boards still be there to put under the wheels ? :wink: - (maybe we should ask them to save them not burn them on the bonfire) !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Quiz question - "A nude mink, from time to time, hunting subs"

I hate to admit how long I agonised over this one, frustated in my certain knowledge that Keith (kands) must have got it in an instant. All that did was lock me into the wrong train (or rather submarine) of thought ......

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Quiz question - "A nude mink, from time to time, hunting subs"
> 
> I hate to admit how long I agonised over this one, frustated in my certain knowledge that Keith (kands) must have got it in an instant. All that did was lock me into the wrong train (or rather submarine) of thought ......
> 
> Dave


I only got 3 right and I had the answers..


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

